# Pdx Doug Hits 6000



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to go Doug hits 6000 mark
Keep up the great post









Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Incredible!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Party at site 49









You go Doug









Remember when we were tied around 2700??


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats Doug








GO Doug GO


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yeayyy Doug!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Try switching to decaf.

Good job Doug!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya Da' Man Doug!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads Doug!!! Thanks for the help and keep up the good work. You should be able to break 8000 before the end of the year!!!













































Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for all your input Doug!!!!









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind compliments guys!
This is all pretty insane, but I have been having a ball around here.
I hope that through all of it, I have managed to provide at least some degree of positive input.

Thanks again. You guys are the best!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Some degree of positve? You bet you have







, even on subjects where you are on the other side I notice you keep your comments factual and inoffensive considering all sides of the question. Unbiased honest answers we can not ask for anything else. Thanks Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the great posts Doug. I agree with Reggie44 in that all your posts are positive regardless of your position on the matter. The respect you show to other Outbackers permeates throughout the site. I don't know how you manage all the posts but hope you keep up the pace.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I myself think most of your posts are a waste of time and useless. slow it down









Only kidding Doug.........Ya know we all Love ya.























Its sure gonna be wierd to actually talk to you next year in person, maybe we should just bring laptops to converse at the campfire in Utah









John


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

CONGRATS DOUG!

Great info and lots of fun!

Although I sure don't know how you do it. When I get on the forum, I can get in about 10-11 posts a day.

Keep up the great work!

Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

This is turning into a Doug roast.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OMG!!! I almost missed this!!!!

Congratulations, Professor PDX!!!!



tdvffjohn said:


> Its sure gonna be wierd to actually talk to you next year in person, maybe we should just bring laptops to converse at the campfire in Utah


Does anyone have a set of Smiley Flash-Cards?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX

You must be going backward on the conveyor in order to keep going forward.

6000 post - awesome that works out to 9.8 post per day.







.... and I thought I talked alot.









Keep them coming, we all enjoy reading your posts.

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> This is turning into a Doug roast.


would that be Hot Doug Roast?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> This is turning into a Doug roast.


would that be Hot Doug Roast?
[/quote]

LOL...nice one!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I hope that through all of it, I have managed to provide at least some degree of positive input.


Well, if nothing else, your input on the conveyor belt airplane deal was invaluable.







Congrats. I always enjoy your posts - well . . . . usually, anyway.


----------

